# Women's team punishment at Houston



## espola (Jun 22, 2019)

https://www.click2houston.com/news/investigates/uh-womens-soccer-player-team-was-forced-to-endure-punishment-workout-that-led-to-rhabdo


----------



## espola (Jun 22, 2019)

More --

https://www.click2houston.com/news/investigates/review-ordered-at-university-of-houston-after-kprc2-report-sheds-light-on-rhabdo-allegations


----------



## ForumParent (Jun 22, 2019)

That is so disturbing.


----------

